# Pompano on Fly!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

They are here!

What a thrill on fly.. I call them Pensacola Permit...very challenging.. very fast...the fly anfd the strip have to be perfect..longer report coming soon!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! I've been catching some on jigs lately, but I need to get out there and try with the fly rod. I've got a bunch of pompano rockets I tied up in febuary that I've been dying to use.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet, hopefully I can get out there this weekend and catch a few.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought that was you! we passed you coming in from cobia fishing, good job on the pomp!!! Did you happen to come across any of the redfish?? we saw a few on the way in and caught one on a ling jig.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job. Never really thought about targeting pomps with a fly rod. I may have to give that a shot,

mike


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

ALLLrighty there Capt. its been awhile and I'm still waiting for the details on the pomp. fly fishing. I would like to know if you sight fish for 'um or pick a spot and blind cast or both! Full sinking, intermediate, sinking tip or floating line?I've caught everything that swims in local fresh and brackish waters on a fly, but just another rookie in the salt. Since I've picked up a shiny new 2200 Nauticbay, well not exactly new, but it is shiny!I can get out therea bit.....must have knowledge..... No really any info would be appreciated, then its just a matter of getting out there and slinging some line.


----------



## Shildy (May 5, 2008)

I'll be in Destin for two weeks starting the 9th and will be hitting the surf with the fly. I'll post if I have any luck. I'm going to try sinking line.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Try Ft Macrae...almost at the tip of the gulf...there is a bar, deep water to the bay side.I anchor in the deep water and target pomps on the shallow bar.Tan crazy charlies do good, along with tan/brown crab imitation.Floating line, 9 foot leader and about 6 inches of Flouro for a tippet.I have picked up samll permit there mixed in with the pomps.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Will do. What poundfluorocarbon are you using as a tippet and do you use a surgeons knot to tie it?


----------

